# Saddam Tee-Shirts



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*IF YOUR OFFENDED AT BAD TASTE JOKES THEN PLEASE DONT READ ANY FURTHER.*

Saddam Tee Shirts have gone on sale in Basra.........................

...........................................................................A bit tight round the neck but they hang well. [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

doctorbob_1 said:


> *IF YOUR OFFENDED AT BAD TASTE JOKES THEN PLEASE DONT READ ANY FURTHER.*


Ppl please stop posting disclaimers* :roll:

A joke is a joke; if few people find it offending then well, tough shlt :wink:

*apart from NSFW, that is.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

At least the spelling is spot on :lol:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

bet his half brother has a bigger pain in the neck :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't get me started on Saddam :evil: - said he would pop in after new year, then i got a text saying he was hung up and couldn't make it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> Don't get me started on Saddam :evil: - said he would pop in after new year, then i got a text saying he was hung up and couldn't make it.


maybe he was hung over or just feeling a bit ropey


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sadams Cat :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good Mark! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

